# It's done! famous giant rubik



## Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

Credits: Coming soon.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow. :O


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow. 

What server is that?


----------



## spdcbr (Dec 5, 2010)

Is this a legit server or a cracked server?


----------



## Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> Wow.
> 
> What server is that?


 The one in the minecraft thread

I guess it's legit. What would make it cracked?


----------



## Innocence (Dec 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> The one in the minecraft thread
> 
> I guess it's legit. What would make it cracked?


 
Lol I know right? Makes no sense.

Credits:

RyanParoz (Innocence)
Statue (Edward) LOL
Killzre (Sunnysideup? I think)
Gaetan Guimond (jms_gears1) 
xpoiisonangel (Not a speedcuber)

Is that it?

BTW people, those ugly gaps between the cubies have now been fixed. Screenshots will be up on the 32nd of Icantbebothered.

EDIT21115: For people who are interested, the server is (spaces removed): 2 2 0 . 2 3 3 . 4 7 . 1 2


----------



## Edward (Dec 6, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Lol I know right? Makes no sense.
> 
> Credits:
> 
> ...


 
Didn't elliotp help a bit?


----------



## Toad (Dec 6, 2010)

Now make one of these in the Nether...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 6, 2010)

lol, sorry. I didnt know what we were going to use for red so i just kind of didnt finish that side. I did the lava side in like... 3 mins tho :3 (well most of it, you guys had like 4 squares done i think.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw, I wished i could have helped.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 6, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Aw, I wished i could have helped.


 
2x2x2 happening soon GOGOGOGO


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 6, 2010)

Make it Jap Color Scheme.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Do a pillowed 7x7x7.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sq-1!


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 6, 2010)

But is it fully functional?


----------

